# Lamborghini Gallardo Track Meet



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Venue: Madras Motorsports Racing Track(MMRT) @Chennai (Madras) ,India*

The cars and Track pics.

India market homologated LP560-4


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Images from the Meet. 











...will continue


----------



## Kewl Batty (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ kewl :cheers:


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Chennai Gallardo Meet*


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Gallardo Track Meet*









More pics later


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

very nice


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Get Smart said:


> very nice


Thanks!.


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Gallardo Track Meet*


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Gallardo Track Meet*

*@kewl Batty*

Thanks. These pics are for you!.


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Gallardo Track Meet*


----------



## Kewl Batty (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Whoa, Thanks dude


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Gallardo Track Meet*











That's it for now!.


----------

